# Red Ruffled Poppy Flower Seeds! $2 a pack!



## romysbaskets

From only this variety and color, and they are the most vibrant red! Who does not love ruffles!

For $2 plus a stamp you will get 200 at least of these little seeds and these flowers are just beautiful.

I do have a limited number of these......

Mailed pmt is preferred due to the cost of the paypal minimum they take from such a small transaction. 

You can post on this page, pm me or [email protected] :nanner:


----------



## Mickey

Hi, did you get my email about the poppy seeds?


----------



## lurnin2farm

Money went out to you today for 2 packs of these and 2 orange. Thank you!!


----------



## romysbaskets

Mickey said:


> Hi, did you get my email about the poppy seeds?


Got it, thanks Mickey!



lurnin2farm said:


> Money went out to you today for 2 packs of these and 2 orange. Thank you!!


Will look for that next time off the island...Thanks!


----------



## Molly Mckee

I'd like some of the red ruffled poppies. PM me your address and I'll send money. 
Molly


----------



## ladybug

Hi Romy, I'd love a packet of these as well-please PM me your address and I'll get it sent out first thing in the AM


----------



## romysbaskets

Molly Mckee said:


> I'd like some of the red ruffled poppies. PM me your address and I'll send money.
> Molly


Thank you Molly, I pm'd you! 



ladybug said:


> Hi Romy, I'd love a packet of these as well-please PM me your address and I'll get it sent out first thing in the AM


Thank you Lady bug, I pm'd you!


----------



## lissapell

Do you still have these? Any other ones as well? I would love some, if you would pm me your addy.


----------



## romysbaskets

lissapell said:


> Do you still have these? Any other ones as well? I would love some, if you would pm me your addy.


I still have both varieties available, the Vibrant Orange Oriental Poppy seeds and these Oriental Red Ruffled Poppy seeds. 

Thanks for asking, I will pm you. 

All paid orders are going out tomorrow!


----------



## Mickey

I got my poppy seeds today. Thanks Romy


----------



## lurnin2farm

Mine arrived yesterday as well. Thank you.


----------



## SueMc

Romy, I just PM'd you about a garlic purchase. I would like to add a pack of the red poppies also. Please PM me the total and address for pymt to be sent (disregard the paypal part of my PM to you).
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## Grace Acres

sent pm


----------



## romysbaskets

All paid orders are going out this Monday. Hubby is going off on Sunday so that means he will drop those with stamps.

Thanks and yes, more is available!


----------



## Grace Acres

Hello,

Received seed today.

Thank you.

Connie


----------



## romysbaskets

Grace Acres said:


> Hello,
> 
> Received seed today.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Connie


You are so welcome Connie!

Now is the time to plant the second batch for those putting poppies in. First you sow the seeds directly on the soil in Fall and again mid Feb for most climates. 

Feb 14th is a great day to mark as Poppy sowing day!

I have more available!


----------



## romysbaskets

romysbaskets said:


> You are so welcome Connie!
> 
> Now is the time to plant the second batch for those putting poppies in. First you sow the seeds directly on the soil in Fall and again mid Feb for most climates.
> 
> Feb 14th is a great day to mark as Poppy sowing day!
> 
> I have more available!


Large order was placed last night...

LAST CALL, LAST OF THESE LEFT..JUST A FEW PACKS!


----------



## VICKI1

do you have any left? Thanks, Vicki


----------



## romysbaskets

VICKI1 said:


> do you have any left? Thanks, Vicki


I have maybe 5 packs or so left of the Red Ruffled and then they are gone til next season.  However I also have some Mixed color Oriental Poppy seeds and Bright Orange ones available too.


----------



## romysbaskets

4 PACKS LEFT TIL NEXT SEASON!

These are sure pretty!


----------



## Wendy

I am interested in some of these. Please PM with your address so I can send money.


----------



## romysbaskets

Wendy said:


> I am interested in some of these. Please PM with your address so I can send money.


They are yours, I pm'd you!


Currently Red Ruffled Poppy Seeds are sold out. However I have a lovely vivid Orange as well as Mixed Color poppy seeds left. 

Thank you very much for the orders!


----------



## BeeFree

Romy, wondering if you got my order? 

Billie


----------



## Wendy

Did you get my money??


----------



## ridewithharmony

Hi Romy,
Could I get a package of the orange poppy seeds?


----------



## BeeFree

Romy, I received my seeds, yesterday. Thank you so much. Now to get them planted.


----------



## stamphappy

I'd like to get 2 packages of the mixed and 2 packages of the vibrant orange please. That will be $8 and how many stamps do you think? 

Thanks!


----------



## romysbaskets

Wendy said:


> Did you get my money??


Thanks Wendy, they went out!



ridewithharmony said:


> Hi Romy,
> Could I get a package of the orange poppy seeds?


Yes, I will pm you! Thank you!



BeeFree said:


> Romy, I received my seeds, yesterday. Thank you so much. Now to get them planted.


Glad they arrived safely, the mail is running slower! You are welcome and thank you!



stamphappy said:


> I'd like to get 2 packages of the mixed and 2 packages of the vibrant orange please. That will be $8 and how many stamps do you think?
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you, I will pm you!


----------



## Wendy

Got mine! Thanks!


----------



## romysbaskets

Wendy said:


> Got mine! Thanks!


That is great that you posted your seeds made it! I always worry since things are moving slower through the post office lately. I do only get to mail things once a week from the island... My goodness, Spring is here or all the plants think so!


----------



## romysbaskets

Freshly harvested and ready to sell...Ruffled Red Poppy seeds available now!

$2 a pack of about 200 seeds plus stamp to cover postage. 

Pm me, post on this page or email me at [email protected]


----------



## ntjpm

Romy, I just wanted to check in with you that you got my money in the mail. Thanks so much, Tracy in WA


----------



## romysbaskets

ntjpm said:


> Romy, I just wanted to check in with you that you got my money in the mail. Thanks so much, Tracy in WA


I sure did Tracy, going out tomorrow.  My what a busy work week...will throw in a little extra something.


----------



## romysbaskets

Available again! $2 a pack plus a stamp. 

Thanks for viewing my thread!


----------



## toni48

howdy gal.... do you have any of the red ruffled poppies left? thank you Toni


----------



## romysbaskets

toni48 said:


> howdy gal.... do you have any of the red ruffled poppies left? thank you Toni


I do have a fair amount left! How many orders would you like Toni? I gather seeds every year!


----------



## toni48

one pack would be great. where do 











one package would be great. Just let me know what I do to get some. Thank you so much hugs.


----------



## toni48

my crappy computer sorry.


----------



## romysbaskets

I will pm you my address.


----------



## toni48

Thank you will get it off in the next few days.


----------



## toni48

Mailing today. Sorry its taken me so long but just had shoulder surgery. Thanks..


----------



## romysbaskets

toni48 said:


> Mailing today. Sorry its taken me so long but just had shoulder surgery. Thanks..


Goodness, no rush. I still have plenty of them.  I hope your shoulder is healing nicely. Blessings in your recovery Toni!


----------



## toni48

Thank you so much got your seeds yesterday.


----------



## romysbaskets

toni48 said:


> Thank you so much got your seeds yesterday.


You are very welcome! Thank you for letting me know...hope you have recovered now. How's that shoulder?


----------



## Osteve

got them


----------



## romysbaskets

Osteve said:


> got them


Great to hear..mail has been terribly slow lately!


----------



## romysbaskets

Still a fair number of packs left! Last years flowers were amazing!


----------



## romysbaskets

Still have some of these left.


----------



## romysbaskets

These do great planted Fall and Early Spring. In cooler climates or starting indoors in dissolveable pots...you can force them at other times. 

*I have plenty left *but will not be able to offer these once gone for some time. At our island home, we now only have the Orange Orientals. The Red Ruffled Poppies were removed when the island did some renovations by the water. However I will be planting more at my home out there.


----------



## jazzy13

2 packs red and 2 packs orange please do you have them?


----------



## romysbaskets

jazzy13 said:


> 2 packs red and 2 packs orange please do you have them?


I didn't see this, sorry jazzy! Yes, I do have some Red Ruffled left and some Orange as well.


----------

